# Las Vegas starting November 30th



## cgeidl (Oct 31, 2016)

Could also start the 31st. Looking for two or three nights in a one bedroom or larger.need to depart December 3rd.


----------



## avelox (Nov 2, 2016)

*Availability*



cgeidl said:


> Could also start the 31st. Looking for two or three nights in a one bedroom or larger.need to depart December 3rd.



Hi. There is availability today at several Diamond Resorts for weeks with check-in dates of 11-29-16 or 11-30-16. These Resorts are: Cancun Resort Las Vegas, as a 1BR (4), Desert Paradise Resort , also as a 1BR (4), Polo Towers Suites, as a Studio-Efficiency (2), and the Desert Paradise Resort, also as a 1 BR (4). 
So, let me know by PM, if you are sincere about wanting to book a 7 night stay, and using the stay until 12-3-16.  
Diamond also offers accommodations at the Carriage House in a Studio (2), for the weeks of 11-25, 11-26, and 11-27-16, at last glance.

Good luck. Enjoy Las Vegas! :whoopie:


----------



## cgeidl (Nov 4, 2016)

No longer needed


----------

